# 2 Weeks at Kauai Beach Villas Oceanfront on Ebay



## DaveNV (Jul 25, 2012)

New auction looks to be an excellent deal, if someone wants a biennial two weeks oceanfront at Kauai Beach Villas.  All the fees are paid by Seller, and all Buyer pays is the winning bid.  Auction says it's deeded unit F3, which is an oceanfront 1br 2ba unit.  Do your due diligence to make sure it's what it says it is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Pah...70633800050?pt=Timeshares&hash=item564b7ef972

Dave  (I have no connection to this auction, but I own oceanfront at this resort.)


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds good, but it says on one line it's 1br 2ba, and another line it's a 2br.  Interesting for sure.  Would they verify what type unit if you called the resort?

Aloha, 

Marty


----------



## linsj (Jul 25, 2012)

Kona Lovers said:


> Sounds good, but it says on one line it's 1br 2ba, and another line it's a 2br.  Interesting for sure.



F3 is 1 bed, 2 baths.


----------



## slip (Jul 25, 2012)

Maintenance fees are right for a one bedroom also.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, Linsj.



Marty


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 25, 2012)

*Ocean view vs. 2 Bedroom ?*

Just how important is it to some to have an ocean view?  I have seen several 2 bedroom- 2 bath lagoon view units at this same resort for sale with the same terms of sale (sometimes even better) and they generate little or no interest.  Maybe it is just us because we have never found the "view" to be that critical to enjoy our vacations.  Maybe it is because we enjoy the ocean more as a popular Zac Brown song says" with our toes in the water and our a-- in the sand" than just looking at it.  So I guess my question would be, if you had a choice, with the same terms, would you select a 1 bedroom with ocean view or a 2 bedroom- 2bath with lagoon view?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 25, 2012)

california-bighorn said:


> Just how important is it to some to have an ocean view?  I have seen several 2 bedroom- 2 bath lagoon view units at this same resort for sale with the same terms of sale (sometimes even better) and they generate little or no interest.  Maybe it is just us because we have never found the "view" to be that critical to enjoy our vacations.  Maybe it is because we enjoy the ocean more as a popular Zac Brown song says" with our toes in the water and our a-- in the sand" than just looking at it.  So I guess my question would be, if you had a choice, with the same terms, would you select a 1 bedroom with ocean view or a 2 bedroom- 2bath with lagoon view?



1-bedroom ocean front, hands-down.  The ocean front location makes it not even close.  Note that ocean front is not the same as ocean view.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2012)

I would not buy a 2 bdm. with a Lagoon view because the maintenance fee is higher, we don't need a 2 bedroom, and the ocean front views are fabulous.  We spend a lot of time on the beach too, but when you can just step out on you Lanai for a 180º ocean view - that's magic.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 25, 2012)

Assigned units at KBV float, based on the view type owned.  KBV has garden view (parking lot), lagoon view, and ocean view units.  If you own an oceanview unit, you can reserve any available oceanview/front units when requesting a reservation.  In this auction, F3 is definitely oceanview, generally the more desired view type at KBV. (If that's truly the unit being auctioned. Due diligence is required for this auction.)

The question about two bedrooms vs. one bedroom is going to be more about your needs.  The rest of the unit is roughly the same space, with the exception of adding the second bedroom.  If you need the second bedroom, it's nice to have.  Maintenance fees for a 2br unit are about $150 more per year than for a 1br2ba unit, if memory serves.

With regard lagoon view vs. oceanview, it depends on how much time you'll spend at the unit.  The units are laid out the same.  Sitting on the lanai watching the ocean is pretty darn relaxing. Sitting on the lanai watching the lagoon isn't bad, either, but the view never really changes.  A short walk from anywhere on the resort property puts you on the beach sand, and that's where the view is pretty incredible.  

I used to own a 1br2ba in D building, which was a lagoon view.  I sold that and bought a 1br2ba in F building, giving me the oceanview I wanted.  For me, the view mattered.  If I'm going to go to all the trouble and expensive of getting to Kauai, I want the best view possible during my stay.

If you're considering buying into KBV, the best bet is to check a layout map of the property, to get the orientation of building placement.  Buildings A through E have lagoon views.  F, G, and H are the oceanview buildings, with G and H buildings being directly oceanfront.  Note that maintenance fees for lagoon view and oceanview units are the same - they don't make a distinction in fees for view type owned.

Dave


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Maintenance fees are right for a one bedroom also.



Hoooly moly. $2,220 for a 1 bedroom? Wow.  For that price, I better have wet carpets at high tide.

Edit: Oh ok, that's for two weeks.  Okay, I get it now.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 25, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Hoooly moly. $2,220 for a 1 bedroom? Wow.  For that price, I better have wet carpets at high tide.
> 
> Edit: Oh ok, that's for two weeks.  Okay, I get it now.





$159 per night.  And it's biennial, so not THAT bad, all things considered.  

Dave


----------



## linsj (Jul 25, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> I would not buy a 2 bdm. with a Lagoon view because the maintenance fee is higher, we don't need a 2 bedroom, and the ocean front views are fabulous.  We spend a lot of time on the beach too, but when you can just step out on you Lanai for a 180º ocean view - that's magic.



I'm with Denise. I spend some of my vacation reading on the oceanfront lanai, which is truly relaxing. I confess, watching the ocean interrupts my reading every time--but I don't care!


----------



## JanT (Jul 25, 2012)

So, this is really "ocean view" vs "ocean front," correct?  Also, it states that MF's are paid biennially.  Is that right?  I think that's a pretty good deal, if so.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes - Ocean View is Ocean Front at this resort.  We just picked up our 3rd week here!  

View from our lanai:


----------



## JanT (Jul 25, 2012)

Denise,

What building do you own in?

J



DeniseM said:


> Yes - Ocean View is Ocean Front at this resort.  We just picked up our 3rd week here!
> 
> View from our lanai:


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2012)

Those pictures were taken from building G, but building F, G, & H are the ocean front buildings.


----------



## JanT (Jul 25, 2012)

Denise,

So, do EOY weeks pay MFs EOY or EY?  My Marriott EOY pays EY, so am just wondering.

Thanks!

Jan



DeniseM said:


> Those pictures were taken from building G, but building F, G, & H are the ocean front buildings.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2012)

For an EOY deed, I think you just pay for the use year (not half every year.)  A 1 bdm./2 Ba. ocean view was  $1,109.91 in 2012.


----------



## JanT (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, Denise.  Just gathering info for our daughter who might be interested.  Looks like some great views there!

J



DeniseM said:


> For an EOY deed, I think you just pay for the use year (not half every year.)  A 1 bdm./2 Ba. ocean view was  $1,109.91 in 2012.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 25, 2012)

JanT said:


> Thanks, Denise.  Just gathering info for our daughter who might be interested.  Looks like some great views there!
> 
> J





Jan, as I said in an earlier post, the unit you get floats, depending on the view type you own, and you wouldn't necessarily stay in the unit number on your deed.  When you make a usage reservation you can request any available unit with the same view type.  

My deed is also biennial, and I only pay maintenance fees every two years.  The bill comes in November, as I recall, and it's due in January of the use year.  So if it's an Even year usage, the bill for 2014 usage would come in November 2013.  I don't know if they have a monthly or annual payment option - I've never asked.

(To make it a little easier on my wallet, I divide the typical maintenance fee amount into 24 pieces, and put that much monthly into my travel savings account.  When the MF bill comes in, the money is waiting to pay for it.  Makes it a lot easier to own this kind of thing.  

Dave


----------



## JanT (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, Dave.  I understand that the unit floats but as long as we would be assured "the view" we owned, that would be fine.

Thanks for the clarification on MFs.  The MFs aren't that bad in my mind and aren't a concern really.  But, we do what you do - we put money away every month to pay our MFs when they come due.

When I mentioned these weeks to my husband he just kind of looked at me.  I really would like them for our daughter but I keep thinking about trying to vacation in Hawaii during the really cold months in Vegas, too.   

I think he would just like me to off-load a couple of our other ones before I buy anything else.  Easier said than done.  

Thanks again!

Jan



BMWguynw said:


> Jan, as I said in an earlier post, the unit you get floats, depending on the view type you own, and you wouldn't necessarily stay in the unit number on your deed.  When you make a usage reservation you can request any available unit with the same view type.
> 
> My deed is also biennial, and I only pay maintenance fees every two years.  The bill comes in November, as I recall, and it's due in January of the use year.  So if it's an Even year usage, the bill for 2014 usage would come in November 2013.  I don't know if they have a monthly or annual payment option - I've never asked.
> 
> ...


----------



## AKE (Jul 26, 2012)

What does it cost to rent?  I would think that it would be about the same.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 26, 2012)

JanT said:


> ... but as long as we would be assured "the view" we owned, ...


Aloha,
I have a sense that over the years several tuggers have accumulated ocean front units at KBV expecting to get what is in Denise's pictures.  Of the eight 1bed 2 bath ocean fronts in KBV timeshare, six are in the F building.  There is only one unit that has Denise's favorite view.  The other unit in the G building is on the first floor, still not bad.  It would not surprise me if tuggers are soon "stuck" with an ocean front in F.
If we were doing it over again, we would only buy 2 bedroom ocean fronts.  Most of those are in the G and H buildings.
My guess for why the lagoon views have trouble moving on ebay is that most of the buyers on ebay are knowledgeable and prefer to wait for ocean front units.  The MFs are the same as lagoon views.
If/when ocean fronts start going for high prices, then demand for lagoon views might pick up.
Jack


----------



## JanT (Jul 26, 2012)

Jack,

Thank you for the insight.  When I take a good look at the resort layout, I have to say that I would have some concern about the "F" building and what the views are.  If I were going to buy there I, too would go with the ocean front buildings G and H.

J



jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> I have a sense that over the years several tuggers have accumulated ocean front units at KBV expecting to get what is in Denise's pictures.  Of the eight 1bed 2 bath ocean fronts in KBV timeshare, six are in the F building.  There is only one unit that has Denise's favorite view.  The other unit in the G building is on the first floor, still not bad.  It would not surprise me if tuggers are soon "stuck" with an ocean front in F.
> If we were doing it over again, we would only buy 2 bedroom ocean fronts.  Most of those are in the G and H buildings.
> My guess for why the lagoon views have trouble moving on ebay is that most of the buyers on ebay are knowledgeable and prefer to wait for ocean front units.  The MFs are the same as lagoon views.
> ...


----------



## linsj (Jul 26, 2012)

JanT said:


> Jack,
> 
> Thank you for the insight.  When I take a good look at the resort layout, I have to say that I would have some concern about the "F" building and what the views are.  If I were going to buy there I, too would go with the ocean front buildings G and H.
> 
> J



I own 1 bed, 2 bath oceanfront and always book F18 (3rd floor) because the Friday check-in for that unit works better for me than Saturday for the G unit. The view is still great.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 26, 2012)

I got clarification from the seller that this is indeed F3 and it floats.  

There's another that has been listed by the same seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200797506857?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

The seller says this one is E8.

Marty


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 26, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> New auction looks to be an excellent deal, if someone wants a biennial two weeks oceanfront at Kauai Beach Villas.  All the fees are paid by Seller, and all Buyer pays is the winning bid.  Auction says it's deeded unit F3, which is an oceanfront 1br 2ba unit.  Do your due diligence to make sure it's what it says it is.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wyndham-Pah...70633800050?pt=Timeshares&hash=item564b7ef972
> 
> Dave  (I have no connection to this auction, but I own oceanfront at this resort.)



F Building is an oblique ocean view (to the north) with G building between it and the beach.

To call it "oceanfront" is a bit misleading - see map. See Denise's second photo (over the stream) - when the construction to the north is finished - it may not be such a good view.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 26, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> F Building is an oblique ocean view (to the north) with G building between it and the beach.
> 
> To call it "oceanfront" is a bit misleading - see map. See Denise's second photo (over the stream) - when the construction to the north is finished - it may not be such a good view.



Rick,

What is being built?

Marty


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know for sure - but on google maps you can see what appears to be bulldozer work - but it might just be a motocross track. *Eventually* the "highest and best use doctrine" implies there will be a building there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 26, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> I don't know for sure - but on google maps you can see what appears to be bulldozer work - but it might just be a motocross track. *Eventually* the "highest and best use doctrine" implies there will be a building there.


If that were true on Kaua'i the derelict Coconut Palms would have disappeared long ago.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> I don't know for sure - but on google maps you can see what appears to be bulldozer work - but it might just be a motocross track. *Eventually* the "highest and best use doctrine" implies there will be a building there.



There is no construction there - it's public beach access where people camp and sometimes ride ATV's or dirt bikes.  It is tucked in behind the golf course and access is a dirt road along the stream.

It is hard to tell from the map, but building F actually has a great, direct ocean view - but it is further back from the beach than G or H.  I'm bad at distances, but I'm going to say 50-75 yards farther back?


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 26, 2012)

*view from F18*

Aloha,
We visited with other owners to take these pictures from F18.  We have some video as well.  You can certainly hear the ocean.
Jack


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 26, 2012)

*view from F18*

not sure what happened to attachment in previous post


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 26, 2012)

*slightly different view from F18*

looking a bit north, much of the view is repeated


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's the view from a 2nd level 2 bedroom F building unit when it's been raining for about a week. http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=a93755578106f5096276141d224b0f78


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 28, 2012)

I tried to add a link to a picture from the ground level of building H, but it makes it the same picture as the one I enter above.  So, if you're interested, the ground level view is number 185 in the album the link take you to above.  

Don't know why the "add picture" icon won't add a picture for me.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2012)

When I click your link it takes me to Shutterfly, but won't show me your images - only my own.  Strange...

Dave


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 28, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> When I click your link it takes me to Shutterfly, but won't show me your images - only my own.  Strange...
> 
> Dave



Hummm.  That is strange.  How about this link to my blog---the first 2 pictures are views from our rooms---week 1 in the H building and week 2 in the F building.
http://travelingwithsue.blogspot.com/2012/07/2012-kauai-trip-condensed.html


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> Hummm.  That is strange.  How about this link to my blog---the first 2 pictures are views from our rooms---week 1 in the H building and week 2 in the F building.
> http://travelingwithsue.blogspot.com/2012/07/2012-kauai-trip-condensed.html




That worked.  Thanks!  Nice pictures, especially the fish.  

Dave


----------

